# Help. Moving to Marbella, need a nice place to live.



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am moving to Marbella at Easter with my husband and two young children. I am looking for a nice area on the Golden Mile to rent. I was looking for a family orientated area where my children can play out ( as they don't at present). 

I have lived for weeks at a time in Marbella, (my son aged 9, loved it) but the complex I lived on was mostly occupied by families who were visiting for the summer months. The apts in the complex were mostly empty come September. We had a great location, but unfortunately hardly any families at the end of the summer. I would really appreciate your replies, and would visit the areas you suggest when I'm out there in February. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, I just answered your other post but it seems to have vanished! Given that the Golden Mile is essentially just an exclusive tourist resort for the very rich to play golf and moor their luxury yachts, I seriously doubt whether you will find the sort of safe and friendly family environment you are looking for. I wonder if it might be an idea to expand your horizons and look at places where people live all year round?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes we seem to have two threads running on the same thing. However, there are a couple of points, first of all it seems that if the Golden Mile is only really inhabited by holiday visitors then it suggests that the area is a tourist resort and that isnt going to be particularly exciting in the winter months. Also have you made contact with any agents in the area? They may well know where the family communities are.

Jo xxx


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi, I just answered your other post but it seems to have vanished! Given that the Golden Mile is essentially just an exclusive tourist resort for the very rich to play golf and moor their luxury yachts, I seriously doubt whether you will find the sort of safe and friendly family environment you are looking for. I wonder if it might be an idea to expand your horizons and look at places where people live all year round?


Yes I'm afraid I may have to do that.


----------



## chanel2020 (Jan 17, 2011)

jojo said:


> yes we seem to have two threads running on the same thing. However, there are a couple of points, first of all it seems that if the Golden Mile is only really inhabited by holiday visitors then it suggests that the area is a tourist resort and that isnt going to be particularly exciting in the winter months. Also have you made contact with any agents in the area? They may well know where the family communities are.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I've been shown around a couple of urbanisations,by agents but they were all quite aware from the Golden Mile. I quite like Aloha, but was was not sure how many families lived there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

chanel2020 said:


> Yes, I've been shown around a couple of urbanisations,by agents but they were all quite aware from the Golden Mile. I quite like Aloha, but was was not sure how many families lived there.


I have sent you a pm about some places I think are much better for families.


----------



## Guadalcantara (Feb 6, 2010)

Senorio de Marbella is just off the Golden Mile, but tends to be busy in summer, but much less so in winter.
The same goes for most communities in Aloha, with the exception of possibly Aloha Pueblo.
PM me if you need more help as I live in the Pueblo and there are many houses and apartments here, though I have no idea of your budget!


----------

